# Double Vision - Lexington Lab Band



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

LLB pays tribute to Foreigner for our 1st project of 2017 - thanks for listening!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Fantastic stuff as usual...really liked the outro!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done !
Always enjoy your projects.
This one takes me back to my early days of my guitar playing journey.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Out of the park Dale. Best one yet! Especially the amazing vocals!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

hello and sincere thanks for the kind posts and sharing your valuable time to give this a listen - very appreciated! I found the outro on a version by Foreigner and had never heard it - clearly did make the album track but we thought it was kind of cool. 

hope all is good, 
dale


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Boy that was GOOD. Nailed the guitar tone.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Greatly appreciate you being willing to check this one out and thanks for the kind post!
your friend,
dale


----------

